
75 hours of classic science fiction audio for free - scandox
https://archive.org/details/MindWebs_201410
======
scandox
Kind of a mixed bag but with several excellent stories. The readings are
reading-performance which is not everyone's cup of tea but the production
quality is usually high.

1\. Desertion, Clifford Simak: This is a real classic. I remember this has a
strong effect on me as a kid

2\. Adam and No Eve, Alfred Bester: I never heard this one before. Full of
golden-age-of-sci-fi bull (people still build their moon rockets in their
sheds) but it has a very harsh edge to it and some excellent dramatic
conceits.

3\. The End, Ursula Le Guin: very atmospheric, strange, moving...

And 150 odd besides

